# Oreo's baby girl!!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Oreo managed to give birth to this beautiful little mini alpine doe yesterday afternoon! She did an amazing job for a first timer and so far has been a wonderful mom!! Oreo's mom Nugget was in with her. I had to take Nugget out right after Tiny was born, true to grandmother form Nugget took over cleaning. So she got taken back out to her pen lol. Very happy everyone is healthy and happy!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very cute. Congrats!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! What a cutie! Good that Nugget was with her but good moving her out so Oreo can bond.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG she is just adorable

That picture with Oreo looking at her baby and her momma going to clean baby is just the most precious picture !! Sooooo sweet !!!
That is just beautiful ! What a adorable little baby girl :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Congrats , Im happy to hear Oreo did well her first time 
You must be so happy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a doll!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

So cute! I especially like the pic of her all wet right after


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I'm over the moon excited that Oreo had a healthy baby, and she is an excellent mom... And the cute snuggly kid is and added bonus!!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!!! Congrats


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm excited for you. Enjoy this time of watching your Oreo as she loves on her little one. This is one of my favorite times as a goatie.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm not sure who is cuter - Oreo or her baby! :razz: :smile:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!!! what a cutie!!!!!


----------

